# Slide ride Blue mountain GONE!



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

I wonder why this was taken apart?

They killed the slide rides up at blue mountain in collingwood ontario

for anyone reading this and dosent know what im refering to its a slide made outa concreat that runs down a ski hill for summer time use.

Kids and adults would slide down the twisty concrete slide on tobogans with wheels that had speed controls.

If you can remember as far back at the end of sesami street i remember them showing kids going down that slide ride.

couldnt find a pic on the net but it was a great time, wanted to take the girls there this summer cant  now

shoe


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

It has been a while for myself too!

I loved the Alpine Slide Ride (As referred in the following document).
But I recall it as being *The Great Slide Ride*.

Looks like it has been gone for a while:


> Following the 2000 summer closure of the Alpine Slide Ride it became evident that
> new and improved water slide features and dry attractions were needed to attract customers.
> The costs for such a venture are significant and a decision has been made to close the
> Water Park for the 2001 green season. Blue Mountain has directed its 2001 capital
> expenditures towards skier and conference services.


Excerpt from : http://www.bluemountain.ca/pdf/BMR2003.pdf


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

I went up one time a year or two ago in the hopes of going on the ride only to discover they took it apart. Quite disappointed too as my first time up there (when I was 11) was a few times down those concrete slides. You can get something similar at Mont Tremblant but they use more of a cart.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

That sounds fun! I wish I had tried it, I never even knew anything like this existed!


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

It was only okay if you never wiped out on it. Imagine a 8 yr old kid going up with his Dad on the ski lift seeing some dude that was bleeding from hip to ankle from a giant-a$$ raspberry / road rash from wiping out on that sucker.

I have had the pleasure of riding that one as well as the one in the Smokie Mountains. They were cool then - but I would never ride one these days. I'm too askeerrrrd.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

They still have these rides in Whistler, BC.


----------



## Elmo29 (Feb 14, 2010)

shoe said:


> I wonder why this was taken apart?
> 
> They killed the slide rides up at blue mountain in collingwood ontario
> 
> ...




Hey man it's cuz your looking up the wrong name it was The Alpine Slide once you pu tthat into google you get all sorts of stuff on and tones of pic's to also vidoes...

Elmo29


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I remember that slide. It was cool. My daughter was a young tike at the time. She'd go down with her dad shouting "go faster daddy". She always complained she wasn't old enough to go by herself. Being the daredevil she is I'm sure she would have done serious injury if allowed to go alone.


----------

